# Chicken Rig



## reel kool

I have been using a carolina rig on my snapper spots, but could someone tell me how to set up a "chicken rig"??


----------



## Fog Ducker

Here's a simple video how-to.


----------



## aroundthehorn

reel kool said:


> I have been using a carolina rig on my snapper spots, but could someone tell me how to set up a "chicken rig"??



http://youtu.be/gk_tjcDFmV8

That video is a good start. Use palomar knots to connect the loops to the hooks.

From top to bottom it is line-->swivel (I guess this is optional)-->leader-->loops-->sinker. You can use whatever kind of knot you like for the sinker or, like the guy does in the video, make a loop at the terminus of the leader.


----------



## bjones20

if your having trouble geting small hooks in that loop i would go ahead tie the sinker loop then put your hooks on the line then tie your loop and knot with one hook already in the loop


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen

Walmart $ 2.36 (with circle hooks)
They work very well for mingo and trigger. I also caught the biggest Red Snapper that I caught all day (10 plus lbs) on one recently.


----------



## reel kool

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone. Big help. Was out last week and kept missing Mangrove Snapper.


----------

